# How long will the gtr last?



## u116371 (Dec 4, 2011)

How long do you think a GTR will last if looked after well and actually driven. I'm thinking I will do about 8k a year but won't be tracking it. Everyone seems to keep them low mileage which is great if your a buyer but maybe not so much fun if it's hiding in your garage most of the year. I'm just curious whether people think the car will last forever. I love it to bits and wouldn't want to think its going to fall apart in 5 years of regular driving.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Personally, can't see the point of owning something like a GTR and not using it as intended or keeping it in a garage and rubbing it with a pair of old pants.

The majority of cars don't get used regularly and that's official; bit of a shame


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

Most cars these days will happily do 100k+ easily

Some manufacturers will warrant you beyond that. I know someone who has hit 95k in the 996 turbo x50 and is still under warranty and going strong after 5 years or so.

GTR should be no different. What does tend to go is trim, and the GTRs is a bit lower quality than others, but nothing care and a late life retrim can't sort.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Keep up the servicing and do regular engine oil changes. My Scoob has done 76K, nearly 8 years old and running 200bhp over stock on the original engine. The motor still sounds sweet, no excessive valve chatter etc.

I'll have the engine oil replaced every 4.5K miles on the GTR, twice what it says in the book because I'll be tracking mine a lot. An extra £160 for an extra oil change a year is affordable IMO.

Anders


----------



## petersafc (Jan 18, 2012)

The gtr will last a long time provided it is treated well! I have a e36 m3 which is a track slag! Done 100k plus miles and 100's of track days! Still on original engine too! Just change the oil every 2nd track day. The gtr is better quality than the e36 BMW ever was by a mile!


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Agree with all the above a well maintained GTR should in theory last a lifetime, maintenance is the key thing and an appreciation for mechanical sympathy....ie proper warm up & cool down, knowing when to ease off when temps get high, using proper high grade fuels and consumables and being realistic with what an engine is capable of.


----------

